
LÖVE 11.0 released - doppp
https://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=85051
======
nylonstrung
How does this stack up to Godot for 2D?

~~~
DisownedWheat
Well it sort of depends on what exactly you mean.

Ease of use? Godot is probably the best in class for that in my opinion, but
if you prefer text interfaces over GUIs then Love2D is very good. As far as
frameworks go it is extremely simple to get going, well documented, and has
plenty (not an over-abundance, but certainly enough) of libraries to make
simple or complex games with.

Godot gives you a lot more to work with as far as built in functionality as
well. For instance if you don't want to use the Love physics library (it is
very heavy for most tasks) you're going to have to write your own collision
detection or use a 3rd party library (I recommend Bump).

Performance? I recall seeing a forum post to do with the bunnymark test where
Love edged out Godot by a reasonable margin in naive tests. Once Love was
optimised then it was impressively fast in comparison, but from what I
remember no one tried optimising the Godot implementation.

That is just rendering. I don't know of any comparisons as far as processing
speed goes. GDScript has been called slow but it's plenty fast for most use
cases. Love2D uses LuaJIT which is probably the fastest dynamic interpreted
language there is.

Honestly for 2D I sincerely doubt you're going to hit the limits of either
engine, and they're both fantastic.

